# all clad comparision



## cheflusch (Mar 3, 2006)

Does anyone know the differences between the all clad mc2 and the stainless steel....besides just the aluminum/stainless outside? Is it just the aestetic beauty of it? will one stay better looking over gas?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Chef,
I have had some of my mc2 for so many years I can't remember how old they are. I have added many pieces over the years and you can't tell the difference between the old and new. I cook pretty often at home and use a Viking six top. I was thinking of switching to the SS a couple of years ago and bought a few pieces. It may just be me, but I had lots of problems with hot spots and cooking rings in sauces. JMHO.
panini


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

The stainless will probably stay better looking. It is a harder material than aluminum and more resistant to acids and corrosion. And dishwasher safe, according to All-clad. But aluminum is a better conductor of heat, so why cover it up with a layer of stainless on the outside? And the MC2 is cheaper. That's why I just ordered some MC2 pieces.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Eric,
I understand what you are saying. But I found that the SS blued. The mc2 (especially after my spouce makes something) takes a little barkeepers friend to bring it back. The mc2 are SS inside so I think its the best of both worlds.
BTW I have picked up numerous pieces (not seconds) at Marshalls clothing store.
pan
ps the asparagus pot is not identicle to thew mc2


----------



## cheflusch (Mar 3, 2006)

actually...just for the records...all clad's website states not to put the ss through the dishwasher, because it will discolor over time. but thank you for the posts....think I'm leaning more towards the mc2


----------



## erict (Sep 6, 2006)

Panini,
Are you saying that the outside of the MC2 needs the Barkeeper's, or the inside?

I've also found some good stuff at Marshall's, got an LTD 1qt saucepan and a Le Creuset 3.5qt pot there. All seconds though at the one by me...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I use it on the outside aluminum if there is any spots.


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the memories. My mother had a complete set of Revereware Copperclad cookware. She polished the bottoms to a mirror finish (or had me do it) every time they were used. I learned a lot about cooking using that cookware. One thing I learned is I don't want to polish any part of the pan that doesn't come into contact with food.
I was once an OC; but I didn't like it and I'm unwilling to abandon the medications that made it go away.


----------

